# Koralia Vs. Maxi-Jet



## clhinds78 (Jul 27, 2012)

Right now I have an Aqueon circulation pump and I'm really not happy with it. It's quite loud and doesn't stay where I put it. I'm looking at both the Koralia 850 and Maxi-Jet 900 right now. The Maxi-Jet is almost half the price of the Korlia, but I've heard really good things about the Koralia pumps. I do have a Maxi-Jet 900 on my 29G tank and I really like it. It's quiet and seems to pretty much stay where I put it. Does anyone have a really compelling reason I should spend the extra $18 and get the Koralia?


----------



## notchback65 (Apr 3, 2013)

I can't hear my Koralia's at all;I really like them!


----------



## clhinds78 (Jul 27, 2012)

notchback65 said:


> I can't hear my Koralia's at all;I really like them!


Dp they stay in place?


----------



## SupeDM (Jan 26, 2009)

Ya the Koralias stay in place they are held by magnets. Mine are dead silent and were purchased used 5 years ago and have been running since with no maintenance required.


----------



## GTZ (Apr 21, 2010)

If you haven't already, check the product reviews section for more feedback.


----------



## areuben (Jul 17, 2003)

The two powerheads have different flow patterns , the MJ a lot more narrow and strong than the Koralia wider flow and less concentrated. Definitely the edge in tank set up goes to the magnets on the Koralia, no comparison for improved staying power. What I also don't like about the MJ is that the deflector on the output doesn't stay in position very long. While you can point it up and adjust, I find that piece eventually doesn't hold position and is a pain , it winds up rattling in the tank.Sicce PH are another alternative to Hydors, better magnet and adjustability and no issues with reversing impellers which Koralias can be plagued with. MJ however for the $ can't be beat if the downsides can be lived with


----------



## clhinds78 (Jul 27, 2012)

areuben said:


> The two powerheads have different flow patterns , the MJ a lot more narrow and strong than the Koralia wider flow and less concentrated. Definitely the edge in tank set up goes to the magnets on the Koralia, no comparison for improved staying power. What I also don't like about the MJ is that the deflector on the output doesn't stay in position very long. While you can point it up and adjust, I find that piece eventually doesn't hold position and is a pain , it winds up rattling in the tank.Sicce PH are another alternative to Hydors, better magnet and adjustability and no issues with reversing impellers which Koralias can be plagued with. MJ however for the $ can't be beat if the downsides can be lived with


Do the MJs even have that issue when used in circulation pump mode? It seems like it would cast a wider net then and there is no nozzle to position, just the large caging around the impeller.

I will look into the Sicce pumps. I've seen them but never considered them.


----------



## areuben (Jul 17, 2003)

The MJ with the cage used as a circulation pump is a very noisy performer and doesn't belong in the same league as the hydor or sicce. It performs well and is very reliable in its original powerhead configuration but as a circulation pump with the optional impeller and parts, it doesn't compete in the same league - I think everyone who has tried it in that setup has been disappointed


----------



## clhinds78 (Jul 27, 2012)

areuben said:


> The MJ with the cage used as a circulation pump is a very noisy performer and doesn't belong in the same league as the hydor or sicce. It performs well and is very reliable in its original powerhead configuration but as a circulation pump with the optional impeller and parts, it doesn't compete in the same league - I think everyone who has tried it in that setup has been disappointed


Ok, good to know! Looks like I'm going for the Hydor or Sicce. Glad I asked!


----------



## JoeE (Jun 11, 2012)

I'm also looking at getting one of these to kick up the debris on the substrate a bit. What size should I start with? (120 gallon tank)


----------



## clhinds78 (Jul 27, 2012)

JoeE said:


> I'm also looking at getting one of these to kick up the debris on the substrate a bit. What size should I start with? (120 gallon tank)


Is it a 5 or 6 foot tank? My Aqueon 1250GPH is more than enough for my 75G tank. It would probably work well in a 120G tank.


----------



## Malawi_Josh (Nov 24, 2013)

I'm realy happy with my Koralia it has a suction cup on the inside of the tank and an external magnet. you get double protection. My koralia is completely silent, which for me is a huge factor. Also the output seems to be excellent. Every week or so Ill change the position to help get some extra flow to areas that might not get as much. I have an 1150 in my 72 gallon. I was a little worried it would be too much current but I think it's right on the money, the fish like to swim in the current sometimes and it reaches the far side of the tank, but it still allows plenty of areas that the fish can go that there is no strong current. I have the carib sea cichlid substrate and the waste just blows right up in to the intake of my filter.


----------



## clhinds78 (Jul 27, 2012)

Malawi_Josh said:


> I'm realy happy with my Koralia it has a suction cup on the inside of the tank and an external magnet. you get double protection. My koralia is completely silent, which for me is a huge factor. Also the output seems to be excellent. Every week or so Ill change the position to help get some extra flow to areas that might not get as much. I have an 1150 in my 72 gallon. I was a little worried it would be too much current but I think it's right on the money, the fish like to swim in the current sometimes and it reaches the far side of the tank, but it still allows plenty of areas that the fish can go that there is no strong current. I have the carib sea cichlid substrate and the waste just blows right up in to the intake of my filter.


This is good to know. I have PFS in my tank and its ok with the Aqueon 1250GPH pump. I actually think that is a bit much for my 75G tank so I ws going to go with the 950GPH Koralia.


----------

